# New HP Pavilion won't connect to the Internet... :(



## Grumpygrace (Oct 1, 2011)

I am at my wits' end here... I bought a HP Pavilion dv6-6091nr 6 weeks ago for college. As such, I am definitely in the market for reliable wifi! I try to connect to the wireless network at my home, and either of the 2 wifi networks at my university, and I can't make either one work reliably. I have been on the online chat support with HP at least 5 times and the problem is still unresolved, and I am sooooo frustrated! I have made new network profiles, uninstalled then reinstalled the drivers on the laptop, reinstalled them from the laptop, all that jazz. No dice. This problem has been occurring since I bought it, it is not a virus causing this problem.

When I make a new network profile for whatever network, it shows that the network exists, that I receive a signal, that my password (if necessary) is correct, but more often than not the laptop tells me "cannot connect to the network." a lot of times when I DO connect, I eventually lose connectivity or it claims it is still connected but the connection is so slow that no pages load anymore. By eventually I mean within a few minutes of connecting for the first time. I can only connect to the Internet on this laptop through an Ethernet cable, but I can move files to the laptop via USB. 

Suggestions?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Make sure you have the latest wireless driver (assuming you are using the integrated adapter get the driver from HP's web site).

While trying to connect to your home network please attach a screen shot of the Networks page of the Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector and show ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## Grumpygrace (Oct 1, 2011)

Which driver do I need to be sure that I have installed? Also, (this is embarrassing, I bet I should know this...) how do I know whether I am operating Windows 7 at 64-bit or 32-bit? 

When I run the IP address configuration:
Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Grace-HP
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List . . . . .: ks.cox.net

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix: 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #2
Physical Address . . . . . . . . . .: 8C-A9-82-3-47-2B
DHCP. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix. :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address . . . . . . . . . . : 8C-A9-82-36-47-2B
DHCP Enabled . . . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ks.cox.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) WiFi Link 1000 BGN
Physical Address . . . . . . . . . . : 8C-A9-82-36-47-2A
DHCP Enabled . . . . . . . . . . . . .: Yes
Autoconfiguration enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . . : fe80::f533:f4b9:9e15:74cc%18(Preferred)
IPv4 Address . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.107 (Preferred)
Subnet mask . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained . . . . . . . . . . . .: Sunday, October 02, 2011 1:25:39 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, October 03, 2011 1:25:38 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . . .: 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . . . .: 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . . . .: 378317186
DHCPv6 Client DUID . . . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-55-B4-1C-2C-27-D7-BB-5D-B5

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.105.28.11
68.105.29.11
68.105.28.12
NetBIOS over Tcpip . . . . . . . . . .: Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . . .: 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address . . . . . . . . . . . . : 2C-27-D7-BB-5D-B5
DHCP Enabled . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{15F820E5-0CBC-49B8-8292-10511FD00229}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .: Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . . . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .: Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address . . . . . . . . . . . . .: 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .: No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . . . .: Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . . . .:
Description . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .: Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address . . . . . . . . . . . . .: 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.ks.cox.net:

Media state . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .: Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . . . .: 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{3D34FD2C-E630-ADDB-822E-257DE17D85F1}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .: Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . . . . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address . . . . . . . . . . . . . .: 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .: No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . . . . .: Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{EF5D1C53-A607-4C36-84DE-9FD59BC773AB}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .: Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . . . . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address . . . . . . . . . . . . . .: 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .: No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .: Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . . . . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .: Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address . . . . . . . . . . . . . .: 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .: No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . . . . : Yes

Note, when I ran the configuration, I was kicked out of the network, and the network was no longer visible on the list of available networks. After a few minutes it automatically reconnected, though. Also, I have to go back to my university in about 2 hours... :S


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You want to make sure you have the latest driver from HP's web site for the wireless adapter: "Intel(R) WiFi Link 1000 BGN."

Hold the Windows logo key down and press the Pause key. Else right click on Computer - Properties. Either way you should get the window shown in my attachment. There you will see 32- or 64-bit OS.


----------



## Grumpygrace (Oct 1, 2011)

Attached is a screenshot of what my laptop tells me when I try to connect to a wireless network. I just made sure to reinstall the Intel software drivers, so hopefully that'll do something... The issue is consistency, for whatever reason. At my house, every other device remains connected to the wireless signal and never is removed from the connection or loses signal level without changing rooms. At my university, everyone else's computer doesn't have trouble getting onto the wireless but mine frequently says "cannot connect." I paid $900 for this laptop that has horrible WiFi abilities, is it worth it to take it to some sort of repair place?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

There's no way to tell for sure, but I can think of only four reasons for the troubles you are having.

a. Not the latest driver from HP's web site. I think that you have taken care of this several times.

b. Loose antenna leads. (See next item)

c. The wireless adapter contacts are loose or corroded (unlikely for a six week old computer). The adapter is probably available by removing a cover on the bottom of the laptop. Unplug the AC and remove the battery before doing this. Remove and carefully and firmly reinsert the adapter three or four times. Make sure the antenna leads are secure.

d. The adapter or motherboard is defective. Good luck getting HP to agree with that. Be polite but firm with them. Remind them of your online chats with them (hopefully you have an incident number). After getting nowhere ask to talk to the next level up. Point out all the networks on which you have the same problems, and your online HP chats, and these four thoughts of mine and ask what else could be the problem.

If you get nowhere with HP you could try using a USB wireless adapter. See if you can borrow one from somebody to test. Or buy from a local retailer to whom you can return it if it doesn't solve the problems.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

That didn't take long--I already thought of something else.  Do you have the same issues both plugged in and running on battery only?

Check your power settings to make sure the wireless is set for "maximum performance." Control Panel - Power Options - for whatever plan is selected click on 'Change plan settings' - Change advanced power settings - that should get you to the window shown in my attachment. Select Maximum Performance for both Plugged in and On battery.,


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Some more notes on power. In Device Manager right click on the wireless adapter - Properties - Advanced tab - there may be one or more Properties having to do with power (my current one has 'Minimum Power Consumption' and 'Power Output'). Make sure any of those give you the maximum.


----------

